# City Works?



## mtlogcabin (Jun 7, 2013)

Is any one using City Works as their permit and inspection software?  Pros or Cons


----------



## steveray (Jun 7, 2013)

All I can say is stay away from anything that says MUNIS......Do you know who makes the software? The Viewpoint (Viewpermit) stuff seems to be pretty nice....


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 8, 2013)

Not using City Works. But I am not happy with our current software. I will be looking at this thread for ideas.


----------

